# Lucky to be in Lucca (Italy)



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

Just wanted to thank all you lovely kind people for suggesting we visit Lucca in Italy! What a fascinating city and we have booked onto the Il Serchio Area Attrezzata Camper which is approx 10 mins walk outside the City walls. My goodness the Sosta is packed with motorhomes and there were no spaces left but the guardian has kindly allowed us to park in the car park for tonight and then tomorrow we can move into the camping area for another night. Tonight we have no ehu but we have our generator for emergencies, so we are quite happy. 

Tomorrow we are going to visit the city and properly explore our surroundings but we went for a walk when we arrived and we were instantly charmed by the place and it is just how we hoped Italy would be.

Tonight we are going to sample some of the local cuisine and judging by the amount of restaurants and Pizzeras that are scattered around I think we may be spoilt for choice!

Thanks again peeps for pointing us towards Lucca - you have made 2 old age travellers very happy indeed!

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lucca*

Sue

I seem to recall a stone tower - like a castle or something with a garden at the top and trees? Have you seen it?

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue;

Glad you found the sosta ok, it is a good one isn't it.

If you have bikes with you then you can cycle (or walk) round the entire perimeter of the city via the elevated path at the top of the the city walls. There are some great views from there and you get get to see so much more that way.

I remember the tower Russell speaks of, quite an amazing sight seeing a tree growing out of the top of it !


pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again;

Its called the Guinigi Tower. I won't post a photo as it will spoil the surprise for you :wink: 

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lucca*

Pete - thanks for putting me out of my misery. I have been studying about that all day! I was in Lucca on Christmas eve 2000 with a coach tour. It seems like yesterday.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lucky to be in Lucca*

 Buon giorno Sonesta,
glad to hear you are enjoying Lucca.
Well, now that you are in Tuscany I guess you will no doubt be visiting Firenze and Siena. So much to see in Tuscany, and if you have the time you must also try and see San Gimignano, Volterra, and when you are around Siena see also Monteriggioni, a small medieval village completely encircled by its old walls. There are plenty of aree di sosta/campsites around Siena and San Gimignano, and at Monteriggioni there is a huge free car/coach/motorhome park where you could free camp (as per our Swedish member). 
As you move a bit further south you could also try Saturnia (hot water springs/pools) and further east lake Trasimeno. At Passignano sul Trasimeno there is an area di sosta on the lakeside by the yacht harbour.From there you can take a train into Perugia, another beautiful old city.
Further south still, towards Rome, Montefiascone has motorhome soste in many of the wine cellars, and nearby is beautiful Lago di Bolsena, and at Bolsena itself a very comfortable area attrezzata.
You should find most of the info you need on this site, or on the websites that we have already mentioned.
This of course is only a small sample of all that it is possible to see in Central Italy, before you start moving further south.
Happy exploring.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russell, Pete & Eddie, We enjoyed 2 lovely days in Lucca and found the city totally fascinating. We enjoyed walking around all the tiny winding streets and walking around the city wall and we cannot thank you enough for suggesting we give this medieval city a visit. We saw the Tower with the tree from afar but never found it as we walked around the city but we saw the tree growing out of the top which was rather strange to see!

We were amazed at the crowds of people all dressed up in bizarre and outrageously colourful yet cleverly designed costumes that were walking around the city and at first we thought it was some kind of halloween celebration. After speaking to a british couple who are looking for a house in Italy we discovered there was a big festival going on in Lucca called "Lucca Comics & Games 2007" There were many themed areas throughout the city and a dedicated zone for live role playing games: a Citadel, comprising a medieval tavern, actors in historical costumes, and a decorated plaza hosting bairds, smiths, tailors and make-up artists who were face painting people into their favourite game, film or comic character. It was really interesting to be in Lucca during this festival and we sat outside on one of the pavement cafes with a cappucino and people watched for a good 3/4 of an hour!

Cannot reccomend the Il Serchio Sosta enough - it was spotlessly clean and well kept and is only a short walk from the city walls!

Thanks again all of you!

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Glad you're having a good time. 

<snarls into his cold coffee....>

Dougie.


----------

